# Growth on Blue Ram help



## athensfish (Jul 26, 2009)

My female blue ram has a strange growth on her bottom fin just below where it hits her body. It looks fairly bloody and grew in only 2 days. Now she is not eating and swimming around. I dont know what it is to treat her. Any suggestions?









Water parameters: 0 nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp 83F, pH 7 in established tank with lots of live plants.


----------



## athensfish (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks. The blister thing is actually on the fin not touching the body but yesterday it was bloody but now it is flesh colored so maybe it will heal. She was in a quarantine tank already so I added some salt and antibiotics today. I am crossing my fingers it will help.


----------



## athensfish (Jul 26, 2009)

I was feeding her regular flakes and frozen brine shrimp. Unfortunately she died earlier today. Just wish I knew what went wrong because 2 days ago she was just fine.


----------

